# Invoice without VAT number



## ptdirecor (8 Jun 2009)

Hi,

I am about to give a customer their invoice. My application for a VAT number is underway and should be with me soon. I have prepared the invoice and it is ready to go. However i dont list my VAT number on it. The delivery of the goods wont be for another 3 weeks by which time i will have the vat number. Does it matter that I dont have a VAT number at the time of issuing the invoice or should I wait?

Sorry if this question has been answered already...


----------



## DBRAN (8 Jun 2009)

Hi

Yes you should wait because it is not a valid vat invoice unless you have a Vat number and your customer will not be able to reclaim the VAT you have charged him on his VAT return.

DB


----------



## anniemac (8 Jun 2009)

This happened to me and quick call to revenue to confirmed the date that I become vat registered and if for you this has already already happened you can add your details to this invoice. Remember that your VAT number is going to be IE...plus your pps number, but confirm with revenue the registered date first! it will be a mess if you try to fix this later.


----------



## nancy88 (8 Jun 2009)

You could raise a proforma invoice in the meantime and issue a VAT invoice when payment is received.


----------



## Graham_07 (9 Jun 2009)

anniemac said:


> Remember that your VAT number is going to be IE...plus your pps number,


 
Not the case if the OP is registering as a ltd company. But as you said, a call to Revenue might help.


----------



## z109 (9 Jun 2009)

I agree with nancy88 and had to do the same thing myself when I first started trading as self-employed.


----------



## jack2009 (9 Jun 2009)

Why are you invoicing before the delivery of the goods? send a pro forma invoice at this stage.


----------



## samanthajane (9 Jun 2009)

When we first set up in business the same thing happened, took about 2 weeks from the start of us trading before we got our VAT number. 

All we did was inform the clients that we hadn't recieved the VAT number yet and did they mind if we re-issued the invoice with the VAT number on when we recieved it. 

None of them had a problem with this, and we just posted out or dropped in the invoice with the VAT number on when it came through.


----------



## Rudolf289 (9 Jun 2009)

That's what I did too when I first started business. In these days, cashflow is king and the sooner you can get an invoice out, the sooner you are likely to be paid. If you have to replace it on receipt of the money with an invoice showing your VAT nr, small price to pay for getting the money in quickly.

Am sure your accountant would have mentioned it but for traders / companies doing less than 1 million turnover per annum you will only have to remit VAT on receipt of moneys, i.s.o. remitting VAT on issuing your sales invoice


----------

